

Ask HN: So I just got my Google+ invite, now what? - aorshan

Any advice on who to follow, things to check out, etc.?
======
nextparadigms
<http://socialstatistics.com/>

[https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/5VJd6Wuu...](https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/5VJd6WuuC3A)

[https://plus.google.com/117702410245683101961/posts/Sf43DmUp...](https://plus.google.com/117702410245683101961/posts/Sf43DmUpaxa)

------
TrueSatan
Please consider the advice on the following link and add all those listed
there so that you may then connect to many other HN users already on the
system <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2717503>

------
BorisBomega
Invite a bunch of friends by sharing posts with them. It seems to work...

------
fjabre
I got mine yesterday.

This is probably the coolest new product I've played with from Google or
anyone else for that matter for a very, very long time.

------
phlux
Invite me?

